# [Sammelthread] Intel Ivy Bridge



## XE85 (19. Oktober 2011)

*Allgemeines:*

Ivy Bridge ist ein "Tick" in intels "Tick Tock" System, stellt also einen Umstieg auf eine neue Fertigung bei gleicher Architektur dar. Diesmal ist es aber kein einfacher Die Shrik wie beispielsweise bei Westmere. Intel fertigt Ivy Bridge nämlich mit der "Tri Gate", auch "3D Transitsoren" genannten Fertigungstechnik im 22nm Prozess. Hier sind die Transistoren vereinfacht gesagt 3 Dimensional aufgebaut. Intel verspricht sich davon die gleiche Leistung bei halbem Verbrauch zu erreichen. 

Intel selbst bezeichnet Ivy Bridge sogar als Tick*+* da man zwar die CPU praktisch unverändert lässt, die GPU aber deutlich aufbohrt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Technik:*

An der CPU hat sich aus technischer sich praktisch nichts geändert, d.h. die IPC ist bis auf wenige Prozent gleich sein wie bei Sandy Bridge. Die GPU ist allerdings um 4 EUs (Execution Units) erweitert und die Leistung somit gesteigert worden. Hinzu kommt auch die unterstützung für DirectX11 und die möglichkeit 3 Monitore zu betreiben. Auch an der I/O Front gibt es neues. So bringt Ivy Bridge PCIe 3.0 auch in den Mainstream und Notebookbereich.

Hier auf der Folie vom IDF ist der grundlegende aufbau zu sehen, der mit dem des Sandy Bridge praktisch ident ist:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eine Neuerung bei Ivy Bridge ist die auf der Folie zu sehende variable TDP bereich der es ermöglichen soll das OEM Hersteller ein und das selbe Modell in verschiedenen Konfogurationen anbieten. Niedrigere TDP mit entsprechend niedrigerer Leistung ist genauso möglich wie höhere Leistung bei entsprechend höherer TDP.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Die Modelle:*

Auch bei Ivy Bridge wird es wie gehabt Core i3, i5 und i7 CPUs geben die später durch Pentium und Celeron Modelle ergänzt werden. Die kleinen Modelle kommen wie bei Sandy Bridge erst später auf den Markt. Die Modelle werden einfach statt 2xxx bei Sandy Bridge 3xxx heissen.

*Die Modelle im Überblick:* 

*Desktop:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Notebook:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Server:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Die Plattform:*

Die Plattform ist praktisch ident mit der aktuellen Sockel 1155 Plattform. Dies ermöglicht sowohl den Betrieb von Sandy Bridge in Boards mit 7x Chipsatz als auch umgekehrt den Betrieb von Ivy Bridge CPUs in aktuellen Sockel 1155 Boards mit 6x Chipsatz - einge unterstüzten bekanntlich sogar die PCIe 3.0 Funktion der Ivy Bridge CPUs. Die neuen 7x Chipsätze unterstützen nativ USB3.0 und ermöglichen eine flexiblere Aufteilung der PCIe Lanes. War es bisher ohne verwendung eines Zusatzchips ala nF200 nur möglich die PCIe Lanes der CPU auf maximal 2 Slots zu verteilen so soll bei Ivy Bridge die aufteilung auf 3 Slots ohne Zusatzchip möglich sein.

*Hier der schematische Aufbau der Plattform:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*

Und die Übersicht über die Funktionen der einzelnen Chipsätze:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Preisvergleich:*

Alle Modelle im Überblick


i3-3220
i3-3225
i3-3240

i5-3450
i5-3450 tray
i5-3450S
i5-3450S tray
i5-3550
i5-3550 tray
i5-3550S
i5-3570K
i5-3570K tray

i7-3770
i7-3770 tray
i7-3770K
i7-3770K tray
i7-3770S
i7-3770S tray

* FAQ:*

*F.: *Warum steht auf der Verpackung der 77Watt Modelle 95Watt TDP?
*A.:* Weil intel den Kühler der 95Watt Sandy Bridge CPUs weiterverwendet und auch den OEMs empfielt die Systeme auf 95 Watt auszuleden. Damit umgeht intel die validierung für die (neue) 77Watt Klasse. Die CPUs selbst haben 77Watt TDP.

*F.:* stellt eine
*A.:* Folgt

mfg


----------



## Gast1111 (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Ivy Bridge*

Eventuell die Kompatibilität mit dem P67/Z68 reinbringen?
Asus hat ne Liste mit unterstüzten Boards veröffentlicht, same Gigabyte


----------



## turbosnake (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Ivy Bridge*

Wird es auch Ivy-Bridge-E geben?


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Ivy Bridge*



turbo94740 schrieb:


> Wird es auch Ivy-Bridge-E geben?


 
Sicher, ich gehe davon aus, dass der Desktop 8 Kerner in 22nm gefertigt wird und dann könnte das praktisch die Ivy Version sein.


----------



## XE85 (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Ivy Bridge*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Eventuell die Kompatibilität mit dem P67/Z68 reinbringen?
> Asus hat ne Liste mit unterstüzten Boards veröffentlicht, same Gigabyte



genaueres zur Kompatibilität kommt noch



turbo94740 schrieb:


> Wird es auch Ivy-Bridge-E geben?


 
ja, bis auf wenige Details die man der Roadmap entnehmen kann, zB das Ivy Bridge E nicht nur Sandy Bridge E sondern auch Westmere EX ablösen soll und im H2 2012 auf den Makt kommen soll, ist noch nichts darüber bekannt.

mfg


----------



## GoldenMic (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Ivy Bridge*

Danke für den Thread, hat gefehlt


----------



## slayerdaniel (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Ivy Bridge*

Bei Ivy Bridge wirds für mich erstmals wieder Zeit langsam aufzurüsten. Da Bulldozer so schlecht abgeschnitten hat, setze ich all meine Hoffnungen auf Intel. Einen schönen 6 Kerner mit annehmbaren Preis (auch als Plattform inkl Board und Speicher insgesamt), nochmalige Steigerung der Stromeffizienz, nochmalige Steigerung der Performance je Mhz Takt ggü SB, Abwärme die im Rahmen bleibt, das wären so Wunschmerkmale.


----------



## XE85 (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Ivy Bridge*

Intels CEO Paul Otellini bestätigte heute das das die Massenproduktion von Ivy Bridge angelaufen ist. Zudem sollen die CPUs noch 2011 verschifft werden. Intel liegt damit laut eigenen Aussagen voll im Zeitplan. Erhältlich sein sollen die CPUs im Frühjahr 2012.

Quelle: Intel: Auslieferung des 'Ivy Bridge' an Partner beginnt noch 2011

mfg


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Ivy Bridge*



slayerdaniel schrieb:


> Bei Ivy Bridge wirds für mich erstmals wieder Zeit langsam aufzurüsten. Da Bulldozer so schlecht abgeschnitten hat, setze ich all meine Hoffnungen auf Intel. Einen schönen 6 Kerner mit annehmbaren Preis


 
Einen 6 Kerner zum annehmbaren Preis wird es von Intel aber so schnell nicht geben, für Sockel 1155 schon mal gar nicht.


----------



## fac3l3ss (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Ivy Bridge*



> [Sammelthread] *i*ntel Ivy Bridge


Bitte ausbessern 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Ivy Bridge*



fac3l3ss schrieb:


> Bitte ausbessern


 
Das ist eben das neue iNtel von Apple.


----------



## XE85 (28. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Ivy Bridge - aktuell: Modelldaten bekannt?*

Es sind die möglichen Daten der Desktopmodelle aufgetaucht. Sollte diese so stimmen wird die CPU Leistung zumindest anfangs nur minimal steigen. Lediglich die Performance/Watt und die GPU leistung steigen. Ist aber auch nicht weiter verwunderlich, schließlich ist von Konkurrenz weit und breit keine Spur und man spart sich so die kosten für eine bessere Selektierung.

Intel Ivy Bridge: Modelle und Spezifikationen der Desktop-CPUs aufgetaucht - cpu, intel, ivy bridge

mfg


----------



## xTc (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Ivy Bridge - aktuell: Modelldaten bekannt?*

Auch wenn der Thread schon etwas länger verbuddelt wurde, OBR hat ein Muster des i7-3770K mit finalen Taktraten.
Angeblich soll es demnächst Ergebnisse geben. 

*Quelle:* WWW.OBR-HARDWARE.COM - OBRovsky Blog: New Toy arrived .... Core i7-3770K!


----------



## Z28LET (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Ivy Bridge*



XE85 schrieb:


> ja, bis auf wenige Details die man der Roadmap entnehmen kann, zB das Ivy Bridge E nicht nur Sandy Bridge E sondern auch Westmere EX ablösen soll und im H2 2012 auf den Makt kommen soll, ist noch nichts darüber bekannt.
> 
> mfg


 
Wenn auch Westmere EX ersetzt werden soll, müsste dass ja heissen, dass es auch 10 Kerner geben soll.
Interessant, auch wenn die Dinger dann 3000-4000 € kosten werden.


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Ivy Bridge - aktuell: Modelldaten bekannt?*



xTc schrieb:


> Auch wenn der Thread schon etwas länger verbuddelt wurde, OBR hat ein Muster des i7-3770K mit finalen Taktraten.
> Angeblich soll es demnächst Ergebnisse geben.


 
Und wieso ist da jetzt noch eine 70 mit in der Nummer?


----------



## XE85 (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Ivy Bridge - aktuell: Modelldaten bekannt?*



Z28LET schrieb:


> Wenn auch Westmere EX ersetzt werden soll, müsste dass ja heissen, dass es auch 10 Kerner geben soll.



Gutes Stichwort, dazu habe ich gerade einen Screenshot eines 10Kern Xeon ES gefunden.

10 Kerne, 2,8GHz, 30MB Cache - sehr beeindruckend.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Quelle: [10

mfg


----------



## PCTom (13. März 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Ivy Bridge - aktuell: Modelldaten bekannt?*



XE85 schrieb:


> Gutes Stichwort, dazu habe ich gerade einen Screenshot eines 10Kern Xeon ES gefunden.
> 
> 10 Kerne, 2,8GHz, 30MB Cache - sehr beeindruckend.
> 
> ...



10 Kerne echt nice da wird es wohl dann auch einen 8ter für den Desktop geben


----------



## PCGH_Marc (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Ivy Bridge - aktuell: 10 Kern Xeon @ Coolaler*

http://www.cpu-world.com/news_2012/2012050901_Intel_to_launch_Xeon_processors_on_May_14.html

Ab dem 14ten Mai kommen die E3 v2 mit mehr Takt und IPC bei geringerer TDP. Der 1230 v2 klingt schick


----------



## crush` (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Ivy Bridge*

Ist folgendes ein Problem oder völlig normal:
Meine CPU Temp, beim Ivy Bridge 3570K
Core1: 28
Core2: 26
Core3: 24
Core4: 32

Dieses Bild setzt sich auch unter Load fort, Kern 4 ist also zwischen 5-10 Grad wärmer als die anderen... Core 2 und 3 sind immer am kältesten dann Core1 und dann Core4. Kühler ist der Macho von Thermalright. 

Danke


----------



## steinschock (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Ivy Bridge*

Ist bei allen Intel CPU so.


----------



## GoldenMic (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Ivy Bridge*

Core1: 22
Core2: 32
Core3: 25
Core 4: 24

Bei mir isses also ähnlich 

Bei AMD kann dir sowas nicht passieren, da haste ja oftmals nur eine Temp 
Denke aber das ist generell bei CPUs so. Sofern die Temps noch unterm Limit sind und alles richtig montiert ist würde ich mir da keinen Kopf machen-


----------



## Ralle@ (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Ivy Bridge*

3570K @ 4GHZ @ 1,00 vcore
Gekühlt wird mit einem EKL Brocken und einem Wing Boost der mit 7V läuft
Für Last wird der Intel Burn in Test im Maximum Setting & 20 Durchläufen genommen (läuft über eine Stunde).


Idle:
Core1: 37°
Core2: 24°
Core3: 25°
Core4: 24°

Last:
Core1: 56°
Core2: 54°
Core3: 55°
Core4: 53°


Gemessen wird mit der neuesten Aida Version. Aber auch Core Temp und Real Temp zeigen genau die gleichen Werte an. Das ein Kern im Idle sehr große Abweichungen hat, dürfte bei der Ivy gar nicht so ungewöhnlich sein wie ich glaubte. Unter Load sind die Werte so wie immer.


----------



## steinschock (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Ivy Bridge*

Probleme gibt es erst wenn mann mehr Vcore gibt.


----------



## Gohrbi (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Ivy Bridge*



steinschock schrieb:


> Probleme gibt es erst wenn mann mehr Vcore gibt.



Genau.... alles auf AUTO den Multi auf 47 und die V Core ist bei 1,126V und die Temps gehen auf 80°C ?? ohne abschalten?


----------



## lassast13 (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Ivy Bridge*

Ich find die Ivy Bridge Klasse.
Besonders den 3550K da er der zweitschnellste Prozessor ist und nur 300€ kostet.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Ivy Bridge*

3550K? Gibt's nicht und der ohne K kostet keine 300 Euro


----------



## Compinervt 73 (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Ivy Bridge*

Hallo 

Kann mir jemand sagen ob ein Noctua-U9B SE2 ausreicht um einen Intel 3770k ohne übertaktung zu kühlen.

Gruss Compi


----------



## Gatsch (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Ivy Bridge*

frage
möchte bald aufrüsten und hab bis jetz auch "viel" negatieves über ivy gehöhrt

deswegen meine frage
soll ich mir einen i7 2700k   oder i7 3770k hohlen?

anforderungen: hauptsächlich zocken


mfg gatsch


----------



## Gohrbi (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Ivy Bridge*



Gatsch schrieb:


> frage
> möchte bald aufrüsten und hab bis jetz auch "viel" negatieves über ivy gehöhrt
> 
> deswegen meine frage
> ...



Wenn du nicht oc´n willst, dann kannst du die 3770k nehmen.
Wenn du oc´n willst dann die 2700k.
Bin vom 2600 auf 3770 umgestiegen und da ist nicht viel zu merken, 
außer die 2600 konnte ich bis 4.5 GHz übertakten. Da kann man bei Ivy nur von träumen.
Hitzeprobleme.
Und wenn dir 20W mehr nichts ausmachen, den 2700k nehmen.


----------



## Gatsch (19. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Ivy Bridge*

ok zuper

danke


----------



## easty (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Ivy Bridge*

Hallo erstmal zusammen.
Bin seit dem Wochenende stolzer Besitzer eines i7 3770K und kann nur sagen "schapo" zur CPU.
Vorher war der Q6600 mein Rechenknecht. Und er tat seinen Dienste ausgezeichnet.
Hab den Ivy Bridge auf 4500MHz getakt, 37°C Idle und 60°C unter Volldampf.
Die Kühlung übernimmt Corsair H50. Ein Preiswerte und zugleich sehr einfache alternative, wer sich zwischen einer Luft- und Wasserkühlung
nicht entscheiden kann. Performenstest bei Win7, niedrigster Wert 7.8. Das sagt alles.
Übrigens hat die CPU auch nur 310,-€ gekostet.


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Ivy Bridge*

60°C unter Last bei einer (Kombi-) Wasserung ist aber auch schon mehr, als ich erwartet hätte..
Weisst du noch, was du bei ca. 4,2 /4,3 GHz hattest..? 
Und, wieviel Spannung gibts du deinem Ivy-Schätzel..?


----------



## steinschock (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Ivy Bridge*

Würde mich auch interessieren.
 Prime @ 4,5 GHz  @ 60°C 
Vcore ? 
Und screens mit CoreTemp @ Prime + CPU- Z währen schön.


----------



## Threshold (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Ivy Bridge*



Compinervt 73 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Kann mir jemand sagen ob ein Noctua-U9B SE2 ausreicht um einen Intel 3770k ohne übertaktung zu kühlen.
> 
> Gruss Compi


 
Der Boxed kann den 3770k oder OC problemlos kühlen.
Wieso sollte ein Kühler für 50€ das nicht schaffen?


----------



## reinhardrudi (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Ivy Bridge*



steinschock schrieb:


> Würde mich auch interessieren.
> Prime @ 4,5 GHz  @ 60°C
> Vcore ?
> Und screens mit CoreTemp @ Prime + CPU- Z währen schön.



da schließ ich mich an--poste doch bitte mal deine ergebnissse   Batch?


----------



## Jorolym (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Ivy Bridge*

Hallo



> Hab den Ivy Bridge auf 4500MHz getakt, 37°C Idle und 60°C unter Volldampf.
> Die Kühlung übernimmt Corsair H50


Ich habe heute Morgen einen 2 stündigen prime95 Test durchgeführt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In Anbetracht meiner eher tiefen VCORE, 300 MHz Takt weniger und der H 100,
würde mich wirklich brennend interessieren, wie Du die CPU Temperatur bei 4500 MHz und der H 50 als Kühlung, so tief halten kannst?? 

Jorolym


----------



## steinschock (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Ivy Bridge*

 Sieht gut aus.

Es soll aber vereinzelt Ivy geben die recht Kühl bleiben.

Aber ohne screen glaub ich nix ,

und mit nur die Hälfte


----------



## Gohrbi (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Ivy Bridge*

So sind die Temps mit CoolerMaster V8 imMo bei Prime


----------



## Jorolym (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Ivy Bridge*

hallo steinschock

Du hast mir zugleich eine Einschätzung gegeben. Vielen Dank!

Findest Du meine Temps tatsächlich im grünen Bereich?? 
DANKE, ich dachte nämlich die längste Zeit, sie seien immer noch zu hoch für meine Einstellungen.


----------



## Threshold (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Ivy Bridge*

Ja. Deine Temps sehen völlig normal aus. Ich denke auch dass die Temps mit dem H50 so nicht stimmen können oder er hat den Rechner in der Kühltruhe stehen gehabt.


----------



## Jorolym (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Ivy Bridge*

hallo Threshold

Hey, auch Dir grossen Dank für die Einschätzung. Jetzt glaube ich langsam aber sicher auf dem richtigen Weg zu sein.

Ich dachte fast, dass meine H 100 ihre Arbeit nicht ganz ernst nimmt, wenn die H50 bei 4.5GHZ solche tiefstände erreicht.


----------



## Threshold (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Ivy Bridge*

Der H100 kann seine Leistung auch erst an der Grenze des Möglichen ausspielen. Du musst sie nur ermitteln.


----------



## Jorolym (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Ivy Bridge*

Tolle Idee, danke für den Tipp. Ich werde am kommenden Wochenende mal in kleinen Schritten Richtung 4500 MHz raufklettern.

Als Leitfaden werde ich die PCGH: Ausgabe 06/12 (Ivy Bridge: Spannungsskalierung..etc) und das tolle
(How To) Ivy Bridge OC Guide benutzen.

Den Weg für meine aktuellen stabilen Systeeinstellungen habe ich zu 90% diesen Medien zu verdanken.

Überhaupt find ich dieses Forum Klasse und absolut nicht selbstversändlich. Die Zeit und der Arbeitsaufwand für all die kompetenten Anleitungen muss ja enorm sein.


----------



## easty (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Ivy Bridge*

sry, das ich mich noch nicht gemeldet habe.
hab auf jedenfall vor, noch einen prime test zu unterziehen. doch dauert er mir ein wenig zu lange.
die spannung läuft automatisch und zeigt 1.376V bei 4500 MHz


----------



## Threshold (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Ivy Bridge*

Da würde ich auf jeden Fall rangehen und das ändern. Wenn du übertaktest solltest du den Rest nicht auf Auto lassen.


----------



## easty (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Ivy Bridge*

welche core spannung bei 4500MHz? soweit ich weiss, läuft die cpu hier noch automatisch, mit am besten. 
erst darüber sollte man selbst dran rum schrauben.
die spannung von 1.376V erhöht sich aber auch auf bis zu 1.4V im betrieb.


----------



## XE85 (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Ivy Bridge*

Beim übertakten sollte man Spannungen nie auf Auto lassen. Viele Mainboards heben diese dann auf (teils sogar auf gefährlich hohe) Werte an die gar nicht notwendig wären. Welche Spannung man explizit für 4,5GHz braucht kann man nicht sagen, das ist für jede CPU individuell.

mfg


----------



## Gohrbi (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Ivy Bridge*

Habe beim Turbo auf 4,7 GHz gestellt und Prime laufen lassen.
Seltsamerweise war die VCore bei max 1,191V ?? War alles auf "Auto".


----------



## Jorolym (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Ivy Bridge*

easty:

Im PCGH Magazin Ausgabe 06/12 findest Du im Ivy Bridge Special u.a eine *Spannungsskalierung..etc* für den i7 3770 K. 

Ich selbst konnte u.a, mit diesen Richtwerten und Ansätzen, meine stabilen und individuellen Einstellungen ausfindig machen und manuell fixieren


----------



## Jorolym (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Ivy Bridge*

Auf dem Weg die Corsair H 100 an die "Grenze des Möglichen" zu bringen, habe ich zur Zeit folgende Einstellungen:


OC Ergebnisse:


CPU: i7 3770 K

BCLK = 100 x Multi = 45 = 4500 MHz

Vcore: 1.175 V: Leerlauf = 1.168V / Last = 1.184V / LLC = Extreme 100%


Arbeitsspeicher: G. Skill Sniper DDR3-1866 PC3-14900, 4096 MB x 2: 

2133 MHz = 1066.8 MHz x 2 / Timings 11-11-11-30  2N

DRAM Voltage = 1.600 V / VCCSA = 0.950 V / VCCIO = 1.075 V



Temperaturen: Idle = 27 - max. 34 °C  / Last = 68 - max. 75 °C
 


Diese Einstellungen wurden mit einem 2 stündigen prime95 (Blend) Test, auf Stabilität geprüft...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



...und anschliessend 1 Stunde Max Payne 3 ohne jegliche Instabilitäten.

Jetzt bin ich mal gespannt, wie sich das System im Alltag bewährt...

Ich hätte niemals gedacht, dass ich die 4500 MHz mit einer so niedriger Vcore stabil betreiben kann.


----------



## GoldenMic (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Ivy Bridge*

Wie wärs wenn du Prime mal länger laufen lässt. 3x12 Stunden zum beispiel und dann noch je 3x 3D Mark 06 und 11 hinterherschiebst?

75°C finde ich btw etwas bedenklich, ich würde schauen unter 70 zu bleiben.


----------



## Threshold (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Ivy Bridge*

75° bei 4,5GHz sind bei Ivy schon Standard. 
Ich würde auf 4,3 oder 4,4 absenken und dann die optimale Einstellung ermitteln. Dann solltest du bei 65° liegen.
Oder du musst noch mal beim H100 nachlegen und die optimale Belüftung ermitteln.


----------



## Jorolym (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Ivy Bridge*

Vielen Dank für eure Anregungen



> Wie wärs wenn du Prime mal länger laufen lässt. 3x12 Stunden zum  beispiel und dann noch je 3x 3D Mark 06 und 11 hinterherschiebst?


Obwohl mein System im Alltag sehr stabil arbeitet, hätte ich bedenken diese Tortur fehlerfrei zu bestehen

Wie sieht es eigentlich aus mit den Torturen-Tests? Den hier gehen die Meinungen offenbar weit auseinander. Welche Art und welche Länge von Benchmark ist eigentlich sinnvoll, um wirklich Gewissheit zu haben, dass das System absolut stabil läuft?



> Ich würde auf 4,3 oder 4,4 absenken und dann die optimale Einstellung ermitteln. Dann solltest du bei 65° liegen.
> Oder du musst noch mal beim H100 nachlegen und die optimale Belüftung ermitteln.


Dem werde ich diese Woche gerne mal nachgehen, vielen Dank!


----------



## easty (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Ivy Bridge*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Wie wärs wenn du Prime mal länger laufen lässt. 3x12 Stunden zum beispiel und dann noch je 3x 3D Mark 06 und 11 hinterherschiebst?
> 
> 75°C finde ich btw etwas bedenklich, ich würde schauen unter 70 zu bleiben.


 

*Also man kann es auch übertreiben!!!!*

Prime läuft gerade im Hintergrund (max 1h). Aber bitte ein Systemcheck von unsinnigen Stunden, ist kein Test! 
Da kann ich ja gleich den Lötkolben aus dem Keller holen und auf die CPU halten.


----------



## red_hammer (3. Juli 2012)

So, ich bin seit gestern auch stolzer Besitzer eines 3770K Prozessors auf nem Asrock Z77 Extreme 4 Mainboard. Hab mich dann sogleich ans übertakten gemacht und bin jetzt bei stabilen 4,7 GHz mit 1,30 Volt Kernspannung. Hab allerdings die "untere Grenze der VCore noch nicht genau ermittelt. Vielleicht ist noch ein bisschen Luft nach unten.

Allerdings bin auch ich über die Wärmeentwicklung, bzw. deren plötzlicher Verlauf etwas erstaunt...

Ich kühle die CPU per Wasserkühlung (NEXXXOS XP mit MoRa 2 9x120mm) und habe bei Prime 95 beim Stresstest schon nach sehr kurzer Zeit ca. 85- max. 90 Grad laut Core Temp. Allerdings steigt die Temepratur dann nicht weiter.

Kann man den Angaben von Core Temp trauen? Die schnellen Temperaturwechsel (beende ich Prime, hab ich "sofort" wieder 26 Grad CPU-Temps...)
Außerdem ist die Wassertemperatur gefühlt nicht besonders gestiegen und die Abluft des Mora 2 fühlt sich auch nur max. Handwarm an...

Liegt es beim 3770 vielleicht wirklich an der Wärmeabgabe zum Headspreader???  Kommt die Wärme gar nicht richtig am Kühlkörper an???

Was meint ihr?


----------



## steinschock (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Ivy Bridge*

Ja so ist es.

Geh auf 1,25V und schau was möglich ist, für ist das 1,3V normal.
Mach Load Line auf aktiv 75% und 1,25V Vcore über Offset. dann schauen das um 75°C max ist.


----------



## red_hammer (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Ivy Bridge*

Ich muß zugeben, dass ich bei der "Offset"-Geschichte noch nicht ganz durchblicke. (Hab mich allerdings auch noch nicht schlau gelesen) Hab im Moment die VCore Einstellung auf "fixed" gestellt und 1,30 Volt eingetragen. 
Wenn ich jetzt beispielsweise die 4,7 GHz beibehalten möchte, und weiß dass diese mit 1,3 Volt stabil laufen, was müsste ich dann einstellen wenn ich "offset" wähle?

Loadline wird ja beim Asrock nicht in % angegeben , sondern in Level 1-5. Was sollte ich da einstellen ( Momentan Level 2)?

Die anderen Spannungseinstellungen habe ich alle auf Auto gelassen. Richtig so? Beim Core i7 920 mussten ja mehrere Spannungen für extremes OC angehoben werden. Hab meinen 920 mit 4,2GHz betrieben.
Internal PLL Voltage hab ich auf "enabled"
Die Power Limits (long, short und planes) hab ich auf max. Wert (500)
Long duration maintained steht auf "auto"

Danke schonmal für Eure Hilfe!

P.S. Nebenbei muß cih einfach mal loswerden, dass hier im Forum wirklich viele Leute beteiligen die echt Ahnung haben und zudem hilfsbereit sind! Es macht Spaß hier unterwegs zu sein!


----------



## steinschock (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Ivy Bridge*

Offset heißt Stock Vcore +/- mV  | 100mV = 0,1V

Bei z.B. 1,25V Vcore müsste man dann +50mV Offset geben für 1,3V
Damit gehen die Stromsparsachen wieder und hindert nicht an OC.
Also Vcore @ stock @ Prime @ CPU-Z und dann sicher + 1xxmV 

Unbedingt 4,7GHz ist nicht Sinnvoll außer du sorgst für Kühlung das das bei ca.75°C geht.

LLC muss man testen, oft geht etwas weniger Vcore mit mehr LLC , also 4
Ab 1,3V würde ich nicht über 3 gehen.


Algemein so wenig wie möglich LLC, mehr nur wenn man dadurch Vcore einspart.
Teste mal 1,25V und LLC 4


----------



## Gohrbi (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Ivy Bridge*

Ich habe festgestellt, dass die CPU trotz "Höchstleistung" in Win7 und fixed Spannung im UEFI runtertaktet.
Habe ich was übersehen? Wo kann ich das runtertakten für gewisse Zeit verhindern?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Ivy Bridge*

Meines Wissens gar nicht - was aber auch egal, denn es spart Strom, erlaubt den Boost und kostet dich keine Leistung.


----------



## Threshold (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Ivy Bridge*



Gohrbi schrieb:


> Ich habe festgestellt, dass die CPU trotz "Höchstleistung" in Win7 und fixed Spannung im UEFI runtertaktet.
> Habe ich was übersehen? Wo kann ich das runtertakten für gewisse Zeit verhindern?


 
Hast du die Stromspar Methoden im Bios deaktiviert?


----------



## Gohrbi (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Ivy Bridge*



Threshold schrieb:


> Hast du die Stromspar Methoden im Bios deaktiviert?



alles mit C-State?....nein


----------



## Gohrbi (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Ivy Bridge*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Meines Wissens gar nicht - was aber auch egal, denn es spart Strom, erlaubt den Boost und kostet dich keine Leistung.



..aber bei 3DMark11 steht nur 1600 MHz, könnte mit 4,7 doch wohl mehr erreichen.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Ivy Bridge*

Der liest halt den idle-Takt aus, unter Last geht der freilich auf die 4,7 GHz (oder was auch immer du eingestellt hast) hoch.


----------



## Gohrbi (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Ivy Bridge*

..dann sind 7200 gesamt aber mager?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Ivy Bridge*

E, P oder X? Für Performance-Preset sind 7,2k im Falle einer GTX 570 sehr viel (idR erreicht man da nur rund 6k) und für Entry etwas wenig (wir erreichen mit einer stärkeren CPU rund 8,5k).


----------



## Gohrbi (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Ivy Bridge*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> E, P oder X? Für Performance-Preset sind 7,2k im Falle einer GTX 570 sehr viel (idR erreicht man da nur rund 6k) und für Entry etwas wenig (wir erreichen mit einer stärkeren CPU rund 8,5k).



..ja "Performance" und die 570 läuft mit 900/2000Mhz, also im Rahmen. Danke


----------



## PCGH_Marc (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Ivy Bridge*

900 MHz sind ja immerhin +23 Prozent, dann passt's wieder.


----------



## Gohrbi (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Ivy Bridge*

Gerade E getestet da sind es 11071 Zähler, also für mehr muß ne 680 ran.


----------



## Threshold (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Ivy Bridge*

Immer diese Benchmark Fetischisten.


----------



## Own3r (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Ivy Bridge*

Ich hoffe es ist nicht schlimm, wenn mein neuer i5-3570K unter Prime95 mit einem BeQuiet Dark Rock 2 über 60°C warm wird!? Ich hatte bisher immer einen AMD, weshalb solche Temperaturen für mich völlig unbekannt sind.


----------



## Threshold (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Ivy Bridge*

60° unter Last sind immer normal. Egal was du da verbaut hast.


----------



## Own3r (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Ivy Bridge*

Es geht aber schon so auf 65°C zu. Aber ich hoffe mal, dass ist bei den Intel normal ist.


----------



## steinschock (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Ivy Bridge*

Ja die halten 20° mehr aus wie AMD.

Aber senke mal den Vcore über Offset etwas ab.
-50mV geht eigentlich immer.


----------



## Own3r (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Ivy Bridge*

Ich habe jetzt nochmal ein bisschen getestet und unter Prime95 hat ein Kern immer >65°C. Die Spannung werde ich erstmal nicht senken, da ich die Stabilität erstmal so testen muss.


----------



## SilverTobias90 (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Ivy Bridge*

Guten Tag,
Ich habe mal eine frage, und zwar

bin ich mir unschlüssig welche CPU ich mir holen soll. Den neuen I5-3570K oder den Sandy-Bridge I5-2500K. Die Ivy-Bridge unterstützt doch "nur" PCIe 3.0 richtig?

Das Mainboard wäre ein Gigabyte GA-Z77X-D3H mit dem CPU Kühler  Thermalright HR-02 Macho. Später würde eine 7850 oder 7870 folgen. Was  würdet ihr empfehlen? 

Vielen dank schonmal im voraus

Mfg
Tobias


----------



## steinschock (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Ivy Bridge*

Sandy hat PCIe2, Ivy PCIe3 + PCIe2.

Bei einem Z77 MB mit Sandy PCIe2, Mit Ivy 2+3

PCIe ist Abwärtskompatibel.
Für PCIe3 braucht man also Ivy + 7er Chipsatz + GTX 6xx / HD 7xxx

Also würde ich auf Ivy setzen der ist ca. 10% schneller und kann PCIe3.


----------



## FatzZz (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Ivy Bridge*

Ich frag mich wann Intel denn endlich die Core i3 CPU's released. Sollte es nicht schon im Juni soweit sein? Habt ihr ne Idee wieviel geringer die Leistungsaufnahme im idle ist verglichen mit dem i5?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Ivy Bridge*

Im Leerlauf wird sich hier aufgrund von (C)C6 praktisch nichts tun.


----------



## thomas2903 (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Ivy Bridge*

WARUM SOCKET 1155???

Hallo!
Warum setzt intel bei den Ivy Bridge CPUs eigentlich auf den Socket 1155? Socket 2011 ist doch neuer. Dafür gibt es aber nach wie vor nur Sandy Bridge Prozessoren. Warum das? Setzt intel nicht mehr auf den 2011er Sockel? Ist dieser Sockel sowas wie eine Sackgasse? Wird dafür nicht weiterentwickelt?

lg thomas


----------



## XE85 (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Ivy Bridge*

Das sind 2 verschiedene Paar Schuhe. Sockel 1155 ist der Sockel für (in erster Linie) Mainstream (Desktop) CPUs, welcher allerdings auch für kleine Server verwendet wird. Der Sockel 2011 ist der Sockel für 1(2) bis 4 Prozessor Server welcher auch im High End Segment des Desktops, über dem Sockel 1155, verwendet wird. 

mfg


----------



## steinschock (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Ivy Bridge*

Ivy E kommt auch für S.2011 dauert aber noch 1 Jahr.


----------



## Naix (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Ivy Bridge*

Hallo, mir ist folgendes aufgefallen wenn ich im Bios die CPU Ratio auf auto (siehe Bild 1) lasse wird der i5 3570 k unter Prime über 60° wenn ich aber auf per core stelle sonst aber nix veränder die ratio steht dann schon so drin (siehe Bilde 2) wird er gerade mal 51° da frage ich mich warum 

Bild 1 :


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bild 2 :


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GoldenMic (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Ivy Bridge*

Sicherlich weil das Bios eine höhere Spannung anlegt wenn du den Turbo manuell verstellst.


----------



## Naix (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Ivy Bridge*

Spannung bleibt gleich


----------



## GoldenMic (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Ivy Bridge*

Wenn die Spannung gleich bleibt kann die Temperatur nicht plötzlich steigen. Spannung sowie Takt sind also in beiden Fällen gleich?


----------



## Naix (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Ivy Bridge*

spannung ist auf 1,1 fixed mode bleibt gleich habs auch schon im cpu z kontrolliet gleich spannung bei beiden einstellungen und die temps fallen ab wenn ich per core nehme und nicht auto und ja takt ist auch der selbe


----------



## steinschock (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Ivy Bridge*

Aber nicht auf allen Kernen nach dem Screen.

Aber bei 9°k unterschied wette ich auf Spannung / Vcore


----------



## Naix (17. Juli 2012)

steinschock schrieb:
			
		

> Aber nicht auf allen Kernen nach dem Screen.
> 
> Aber bei 9°k unterschied wette ich auf Spannung / Vcore



Die jeweilige kernratio hat das bios automatisch so übernommen da die cpu ja wenn nur 2 Kerne benötigt bis auf 3.8 taktet also x 38 und mit allen vier Kernen ja nur 3.6 als x36 

Und ich kann nirgends egal mit was ich die Spannung auslese einen Unterschied feststellen ich denke es ist ein auslesefehler von coretemp ich lass es mal so die etwas niedrigeren temps gefallen mir besser


----------



## Pat666 (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Ivy Bridge*

Hallo, ist bei dem i5 3570K in nächster Zeit eine Preissenkung in Aussicht, weis da jemand was?

mfg


----------



## GoldenMic (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Ivy Bridge*

Ich wüsste nicht warum da was passieren sollte.


----------



## kerze21 (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Ivy Bridge*

Moinsen,

Mir scheint die Temp für den Core i7-3770K nen bissl hoch dafür das nen Alpenföhn Matterhorn draufklebt... Ich häng nen bild an. 

Was meint ihr Dazu ??




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## steinschock (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Ivy Bridge*

Nö passt schon.

Ivy wird etwas Wärmer wie Sandy.

Da macht Vcore am meisten aus, versuche mal -50mV Offset @ Vcore.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Ivy Bridge*

Knuffig, unter 60°


----------



## kerze21 (24. Juli 2012)

Ok werde ich machen sobald ich wieder Zuhause bin


----------



## kerze21 (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Ivy Bridge*

Soooo.... ich hab den VCore mal um 0,1 Volt runtergesetzt, hat 2-4 °C gebracht ich teste mich weiter runter und mach dann Stress Test




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## steinschock (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Ivy Bridge*

Weniger wie ich dacht.

Ich kenn OCCT nicht, aber die Uasge, sieht nicht gleich aus.
Vorher um 90%, jetzt eher 70% 


Aber da hilft nur mehr takt um das Takt/Temp verhältniss ins Lot zu bringen.


----------



## kerze21 (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Ivy Bridge*



steinschock schrieb:


> Weniger wie ich dacht.
> 
> Ich kenn OCCT nicht, aber die Uasge, sieht nicht gleich aus.
> Vorher um 90%, jetzt eher 70%
> ...


 
Wenn du dir die Bilder genauer anschaust is die Usage Linie grün aber nich sichtbar weil Vollbelastung


----------



## Ace (1. August 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Ivy Bridge*

Kann damit zufrieden sein. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XE85 (2. August 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Ivy Bridge*

Ivy Bridge E kommt wohl erst im Q3-2013 

Die Sockel 2011 Plattform bleibt aber offensichtlich bestehen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (2. August 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Ivy Bridge*

IVB EP für Q3/2013 ist seit weit über einem halben Jahr bekannt, man kommt recht easy an ES ...


----------



## Ace (3. August 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Ivy Bridge*

kleines update von meinem 3570K 4.7Ghz.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iLLu @ Odysee Dawn (11. August 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Ivy Bridge*

gibts hier keinen oc thread ?

3570k 45x100 @ 1.096V



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## turbosnake (11. August 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Ivy Bridge*

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...ng-fuer-jedermann-auf-gigabyte-z77x-ud3h.html
Augen auf!


----------



## iLLu @ Odysee Dawn (11. August 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Ivy Bridge*



turbosnake schrieb:


> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...ng-fuer-jedermann-auf-gigabyte-z77x-ud3h.html
> Augen auf!


 
ja das ist ein how-to, aber kein oc ergebnisse thread oder ? deswegen habe ich da nicht reingeschaut.


----------



## steinschock (13. August 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Ivy Bridge*

Gab es mal, 
kümmert sich aber seit 2Jahren keiner mehr drum.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...c-liste-aller-cpus-keine-ot-diskussionen.html


----------



## Asbasnowe (18. August 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Ivy Bridge*



Ace schrieb:


> kleines update von meinem 3570K 4.7Ghz.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dito  Aber ab 4,8 musst du etwas mehr dampf geben^^


----------



## Gary94 (21. August 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Ivy Bridge*

Hi habe eine kurze Frage:

Wieviel grad Unterschied macht es aus wenn man die HD4000 angeschlossen hat oder nicht? Denn beim Spielen (nur Übergangslösung) wird meine CPU doch bis zu 60° heiß, wie wäre das ohne HD4000?


----------



## Threshold (21. August 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Ivy Bridge*

Die HD4000 hat eine TDP von 7 Watt oder so. Das merkst du also nicht.


----------



## Gary94 (21. August 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Ivy Bridge*

hm hört sich nicht gut an, muss ich wohl oder übel den Macho nochmal runternehmen.


----------



## Gary94 (22. August 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Ivy Bridge*

So, sorry für den Doppelpost erstmal. Habe die Wärmeleitpaste erneuert, so sah's aus als ich den Macho runternahm:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und so als ich den Macho wieder montierte:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab gleich mal Prime kurz laufen lassen, naja 65-66°C waren's, meiner Meinung nach zuviel, oder? Oder ist das für den Macho normal?


----------



## C4Alive (18. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Ivy Bridge*

hmmmm 65°C is schon hoch aber noch total okay.
also find ich.
mein 2600k geht auch bis 51°C.
is aber auch 3,4 ghz also standard.

um wie viel würde eigentlich die temp eines 2600k höher sein wenn der heatspreader nur mit wlp dauf gemacht wäre, wie bei ivy??????

hab ja schon öfter gelesen das es ja auch lohnen soll da neu wlp drauf zu machen.
auf jedenfall ne gewagte geschichte.


----------



## steinschock (19. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Ivy Bridge*

Auschreiben ist immer wichtig, es gibt viele ähnliche threads.
65° @ cor @ ,GHz

Wlp ist im Rahmen.
Ich mach es so wie auf 2.
Dann von Hand aufdrücken Abdruck überprüfen, wenn auf CPU + Kühler überall WLP ist wisch ich den Kühler nochmal ab.

@C4
Bin nicht sicher ob du das richtige meinst, dabei ging es zw. Die und Hs.
Hier um auf dem Hs.

Die Temps währen dann aber ähnlich.
Ivy verbraucht zwar weinger hat aber auch weniger Fläche.

Eins muss man immer bedenken.
Es gibt Ivy von 1,0 - 1,2V Vore @ Stock und auch die Temps varieren recht stark je nach CPU.

Also wesentlich stärker wie seit Jahren.


----------



## drebbin (20. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Ivy Bridge*

und reagiert relativ empfindlich auf temps/volt, 
probier mit standarttakt mal die spannung um 0,1 zu senken, es wid ne menge ausmachen, meine cpu betreibe ich mit -0,165 V, und der kommt dadurch beim zocken nicht über 45°C


----------



## Amd-spieler (20. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Ivy Bridge*

notebook ivy cpu bis 67 grad bei nem kollegen


----------



## XE85 (20. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Ivy Bridge*

Die Mobile Ivys sind bis 105°C spezifiziert, also da ist 67 weit weg von kritisch und daher völlig ok.

mfg


----------



## SiLAnceR (28. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Ivy Bridge*

Hallo Leute,

wenn ich Virtu MVP starten möchte, kommt folgende Meldung:

Wrong GPU configuration. Please check your Hardware/drivers.

Was soll ich tun. Aktuellste Treiber sollten drauf sein.


EDIT: Im Bios ist die Virtu Technology deaktiviert. Die muss wohl auf D oder I stehen, oder?


----------



## steinschock (29. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Ivy Bridge*

Probier es halt aus, und aktiviere Virtu.

Was ein Graka treiber da für Probleme machen kann


----------



## SiLAnceR (29. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Ivy Bridge*

Wie muss dann der Monitor angeschlossen werden? An dem HDMI am Mainboard oder weiterhin an PCI-E Graka.


----------



## steinschock (29. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Ivy Bridge*

PCIe Graka natürlich, am MB ist nur die in der CPU angebunden-

Im Bios muss das entsprechend aktiviert sein, dezidierte Graka o.ä ist die PCIe.

Es gibt auch MB die Lucid Virtu haben (ASrock, GByte ect. MSI ) dann sollte man das auch unter Win wählen können.
Hab aber selbst noch keines gehabt, am WE bau ich das erste Sys mit Virtu.


----------



## SiLAnceR (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Ivy Bridge*

Moin,

okay cool...dann teste ich das mal so.


----------



## Airblade85 (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Ivy Bridge*

wie groß ist den eigentlich der Unterschied zwischen ein 3700k 4GHz und 4,5GHz?? In Spielen ist das ja praktisch gleich 0 aber sonst?


----------



## steinschock (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Ivy Bridge*

Auch sonst hängt es an der SW oder dem was limitiert.

Bei Spielen meist die Graka andere Anwendung können noch vom Ram oder SSD profiteren.

Davon ab ist es an der SW die möglichkeiten zu nutzen, beim Render ist es kein Problem das 1:1 umzusetzen.

Aber auch Sigelthread kann gut auf den takt ansprechen.


----------



## Airblade85 (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Ivy Bridge*

also kann man eigentlich sagen das es Jacke wie Hose ist ob nun 4GHz oder 4.5Ghz? Dann würd ich lieber meine CPU mit den 4GHz betreiben und das ganze undervolten anstatt die 4.5GHz zu betreiben


----------



## Gohrbi (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Ivy Bridge*

Hallo Ivy Bridge Gemeinde, hat schon mal jemand das "Köpfen" nachgemacht, um die Paste auszuwechseln?

Im Moment läuft gerade Prime95 mit den "default" Einstellungen zu 4,6 GHz.
Die Temps sind doch ganz passabel, oder?


----------



## steinschock (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Ivy Bridge*

@ Air

Ja wenn du nicht renderst o.ä ist es die nächten 2 Jahre genug.

PCGH lässt ihren bei Grakatests nur auf 4,5GHz laufen
um die CPU _Garantiert_ als limitierenden Faktor auszuschließen.

Ich hab gerade ein i5 3750 Sys. gebaut und das auf 4,0GHz mit -0,1V Offset läuft 

Und was soll ich da sagen mit nem lahmen i7 920 @ 3,7GHz
Ich hab mir Win7 und ne Sams. 830 128GB mitbestellt und kann kein unterschied feststellen 
Beide frisches Win7 drauf ist der Ivy nur im direkten vergleich ab und zu ne 1/100 sec schneller.

Nur der warme Ivy ist mit 55° @ Prime mit Brocken besser wie meiner mit Wakü @ 4.0 @ 65°C.

Ne gut SSD bringt immer noch am meisten,
sebst bei SATA2 merkt ein "normal user" wie ich kaum ein Unterschied.




http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...extreme-test-wlp-wechseln-bei-ivy-bridge.html


----------



## Firedance (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Ivy Bridge*

Ja hab es schon zweimal gemacht......ich empfehle eine Rasierklinge zu nehmen.....kein Cuttermessen.....wie in vielen Videos zu sehen ist.........hab dann flüssig Metall genommen, den IHS plan geschliffen und nochmal flüssig Metall, meine CPU brauchte wesentlich mehr Spannung.....für 4600 benötige ich 1,38 V die Temps konnte ich um 25Grad reduzieren.....erge bei Prime 2 Stunden Vollast mit 1.38 Volt bekomme ich max 62Grad mit Wakü hatte vorher immer an die 85 Grad Kern Temp.

Wenn du noch Fragen haben solltest kannt dich ja melden, oder wenn du deine CPU verkaufen möchtest


----------



## Gohrbi (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Ivy Bridge*



Firedance schrieb:


> Wenn du noch Fragen haben solltest kannt dich ja melden, oder wenn du deine CPU verkaufen möchtest



Wann? Vor oder nach dem Umbauversuch?

Werde mich melden, wenn es so weit kommen sollte. Im Moment erscheint mir mir 4,6 und 65°C bei BF3 alles in Ordnung.


----------



## Gabbyjay (12. Dezember 2012)

Kurze Frage.

Laut den bekannten Tests ist der 3770k dem 3570k in Spielen ja um ein paar wenige Prozent überlegen.

Ich frage mich jetzt, ob das allein der 100MHz höheren Taktrate vom 3770k geschuldet ist, oder ob das noch an anderen Faktoren liegt?

Sprich: Ist ein 3570k bei GLEICHER Taktrate zu 100% genauso schnell in Spielen wie ein 3770k ?


----------



## steinschock (13. Dezember 2012)

Meist ist es nur der takt,  SMT bringt nur selten was in Games noch seltener.
Soweit ich weiß RUSE das wars fast auch schon.

Aber wenn jucken 1-2 FPS oder 100MHz bei CPU die sich locker 500MHz OC lassen


----------



## PCGH_Marc (14. Dezember 2012)

Gabbyjay schrieb:


> Ich frage mich jetzt, ob das allein der 100MHz höheren Taktrate vom 3770k geschuldet ist, oder ob das noch an anderen Faktoren liegt?


+100 MHz und +2MB mehr L3.



Gabbyjay schrieb:


> Sprich: Ist ein 3570k bei GLEICHER Taktrate zu 100% genauso schnell in Spielen wie ein 3770k ?


SMT bringt einen minimalen Vorteil.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (3. Januar 2013)

Endlich hab ich auch neue Teile  eben angekommen


----------



## Gohrbi (3. Januar 2013)

...na dann gut Holz und immer ne dünne Schicht WLP unter dem Kühler..


----------



## böhser onkel (10. Januar 2013)

morgen bau ich meine auch zusammen, dann kommt der kühler und ab gehts


----------



## MezZo_Mix (10. Januar 2013)

Ich kauf meinen erst Nächsten Monat ._. bis dahin "MUSS" er Standard laufen ala Kühler ja mir vorschreiben will


----------



## WPS14 (28. Januar 2013)

Hallo,

irgendwie isses mir schon oefter mit meinem i5-3570k aufgefallen, jetzt wollte ich aber doch mal fragen ob es wirklich noch normal ist!?

Es geht dabei um die unterschiedlichen Kerntemperaturen, ueber 21°C auseinander erscheint mir doch etwas viel..

Hier ein Screenshot vom aktuellen Coretemp :

http://s7.directupload.net/file/d/3149/6w35qxzz_png.htm

Habe den Kühler abgebaut und geschaut, ob alles richtig sitzt / Wärmeleitpaste ordentlich verteilt ist.
Handelt sich dabei uebrigens um eine interne Wasserkühlung (Cpu only)

Sollt ich mir sorgen machen?
Ich mein der Prozessor lief seit dem ich ihn hab tadellos,übertaktet oder nicht.


----------



## target2804 (28. Januar 2013)

WPS14 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> irgendwie isses mir schon oefter mit meinem i5-3570k aufgefallen, jetzt wollte ich aber doch mal fragen ob es wirklich noch normal ist!?
> 
> ...



Also 10grad Unterschied sind keine Seltenheit. 21 grad sind mir jetzt doch etwas viel.

Ist der anpressdruck gleichmäßig?


----------



## WPS14 (28. Januar 2013)

Die schrauben der Kühlung sind mehr oder weniger gleichmäßig angezogen ja.
Zumal ich den Kühler nochmal ab hatte und wieder angebaut hab, problem war aber nachwievor das gleiche..


----------



## target2804 (28. Januar 2013)

WPS14 schrieb:


> Die schrauben der Kühlung sind mehr oder weniger gleichmäßig angezogen ja.
> Zumal ich den Kühler nochmal ab hatte und wieder angebaut hab, problem war aber nachwievor das gleiche..



Hast du mal ein anderes Tool zum Auslesen der Temperatur benutzt?


----------



## WPS14 (28. Januar 2013)

HWinfo64 bit sagt das gleiche ~20°C unterschied zwischen core 0 und 1, Speedfan zeigt Temperaturen die alle um ~33°C liegen..
Hab nochmal ein Tool von MSI installiert, zeigt genau die gleichen komischen Werte an, wie der Rest der Programme.

Keine ahnung was ich davon jetzt halten soll..

Hab auch noch mal ein Bios update gemacht, was an der Situation aber nichts geändert hat.

Intelforen zu nem ähnlichen Ivy bridg Prozessor : 

Yes, it is totally normal to see one core of the processor running 2-25 degrees Celsius higher than other cores.
This  is because there will always be one core performing more tasks than the  other 3 cores, even in idle you will still notice a temperature  difference on one of the cores of the processor.
So at this point there is no reason to worry about it.


Ich mein, sollt ich mir dann wohl eher keine Sorgen machen, selbst wenn core 0 und core 1 im idle 25 °C auseinander liegen?
Probleme hatte ich wie gesagt noch nicht aber irgendwie isses trotzdem immer n komisches Gefühl..


----------



## Eiche (22. April 2013)

*ein frage der spannung? ram und ivy bridge*

weiss jemand wo man die standart spannung findet konnte leider nichts finden ausser das vom der8auer's how to 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: bekomme die HD4000 nicht ans laufen und bei gpuspannung steht 0.000v



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCTom (12. September 2013)

moin wollte mal etwas zum IVY-E posten

VCore ist noch mehr drinnen, IMC brauch etwas mehr bei mir  Benches etc werden die nächsten Wochen folgen


----------



## Johnsons (24. Oktober 2013)

Hallo Leute, schlagt mich, wenn die Frage schon gestellt wurde, aber wo liegt denn der besondere Unterschied zwischen einer Haswell und der Ivy. Ich habe schon ein wenig recherchiert, jedoch sind da keine größeren Unterschiede zu sehen.
Ich frage auch in Bezug auf die neuen Macbooks, ob die CPU Neuerung wirklich so gravierend ist.


----------



## drebbin (26. Oktober 2013)

Geringe mehrleistung bei gleichem takt(je nach spiel Ca 8%,starcraft ist eine positive ausnahme- glaub Ca15%+)
Bei (nehmen wir mal 10% mehrleistung, was in etwa der Sprung von sandy zu ivybridge war)
Sandy mit 5ghz= ivy mit 4,545ghz= haswell mit 4,132ghz
Und eine geringe leistungsaufnahme aber höhere Temperaturentwicklung.
Integrierte wandler- einfacher für mainboard hersteller.
Wie die vergleichbarkeit in anwendungen ist weiß ich nicht


----------



## Pugnare (29. November 2013)

Das problem mit der immer kleiner werdenden prozessorarchitektur ist das auch wenn die tpd sinkt auch die die fläche sinkt und dadurch eine temperatur auf einer kleineren fläche abgeben werden muss. wäre das ivy die so groß wie das sandy oder haswell so groß wie das ivy würde die temperatur unter der von der vorherigen architektur liegen. Diese problematik wird sich vermutlich in den nächsten jahren nicht gerade auflösen.


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (3. März 2014)

Gerade mal Prime ne halbe Std. getestet, 8K run

Welcher ist der heftigste ? Normal teste ich immer mit Linx das haut schon mehr rein.

Was haltet ihr von den Temps ? RT ca. 18 Grad, Kühler ein Scythe Mugen 3 Lüfter auf ca. 1300 U/min

Mir kommt auch die Vcore ziemlich niedrig vor, läuft aber stabil auch in Battlefield und keine WHEA Logger

Kann ich das für 24/7 so lassen ? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vagas (4. April 2014)

Hab kein Quatsch Thread gefunden für CPUs, deswegen hoffe ich, dass ich hier richtig bin. 

Will einen i7-4770k gegen Intel Xeon E3-1230v3 4x 3.30GHz austauschen. Muss ich was beim UEFI/Treiber beachten?

Sorry!


----------



## razzor1984 (19. Mai 2014)

Hallo, kurze Frage in den Raum da ich aus dem Amd lager komme kenn ich mich mit den neune Haswell chips punkto undervolting nicht mehr so gut aus. Mein wissen stammt Punkto intel noch aus den Q6600er Zeiten
Im speziellen gehts um einen G3220, würde ihn gerne undervolten. Es handelt sich um einen homeserver sprich mit stabilitäts test wirds da imo schwierig....





Vagas schrieb:


> Hab kein Quatsch Thread gefunden für CPUs, deswegen hoffe ich, dass ich hier richtig bin.
> Will einen i7-4770k gegen Intel Xeon E3-1230v3 4x 3.30GHz austauschen. Muss ich was beim UEFI/Treiber beachten?
> Sorry!


Check mal nach ob in der neuesten Uefi version der Xeon supported wird, in der Regel gehts auf recht vielen MB


----------



## RaptorTP (3. Mai 2015)

Lohnt sich denn der Wechsel und damit endlich mal wieder die OC Funktion von einem Xeon E3-1230v2 auf einen i7-3770k  ?


----------



## Erwin97 (16. Mai 2015)

Da ich keinen Haswell-Sammelthread gefunden habe, frage ich einfach hier. 

Was haltet ihr davon, wenn ich meinen 4770K mit 1,28 Vcore und 4,5 GHz betreibe?

Ist das vertretbar oder sollte ich besser weniger Takt geben? Derzeit läuft alles stabil und 61° am heißesten Kern unter Volllast.

Edit: Natürlich will ich meine CPU länger behalten und deshalb soll es "nachhaltig" sein.


----------



## Taximan (25. Juni 2015)

@Erwin97

Die Werte sind ok. Schau halt das die Temps auch so bleiben, dann lebt dein Prozessor auch noch recht lange.


----------



## dEfAuLtk2k (4. Juli 2015)

Hallo,

was ist genau der Unterschied zwischen VID und Core Voltage?
In Core Temp wird mir eine VID von 1,276 und in CPUZ eine Core Voltage von 1,224 angezeigt.

Man sagt man sollte bei Ivy Bridge nicht über 1,35 gehen. Richtet man sich da nach der VID oder nach der Core Voltage?

Vielen Dank


----------



## Firefox83 (24. November 2020)

Hallo , ich habe eine indirekte Frage zum i7-3770 und wollte nicht gleich einen neuen Thread aufmachen.

momentan arbeitet in meiner Spiel- und Alltagskiste eine i7-3770 CPU. Ich hätte aber allenfalls die Möglichkeit gratis an einem ausgemusterten i7-6700 (non k) mitsamt Mainboard zu kommen.

Meine Frage:
lohnt sich der Upgrade? Was für einen Leistungssprung kann ich erwarten?
gemäss userbenchmark sind es lächerliche 3%, was ich irgend wie nicht glauben kann. 

i7-6700 vs i7-3770

Dazu kommt halt noch, dass ich die CPU + Mainboard vermutlich ohne Arbeitsspeicher bekomme und die Riegel noch dazu kaufen muss (z.B. DDR4 2133MHz 16GB)

Als CPU Kühler würde ich meinen alten Mugen 2 übernehmen, ist momentan auf dem i7-3770 geschnallt. Die Lochabstände sollten eigentlich gleich bleiben, oder irre ich mich?

Danke im Voraus


----------



## Gohrbi (25. November 2020)

Den Wechsel wirst du kaum merken. Ich habe auch so gewechselt aber ein knappes Jahr später weiter zum 8700k.
Den Sprung hat man gemerkt. Wenn du sowieso das Board mit wechseln musst, dann würde ich den 6700 weglassen.
Wie sagt man? Außer Spesen nichts gewesen.
Den Kühler könntest du übernehmen.

Nur mal die CPU Punkte im FireStrike  3770 = 11500 Pkt, 6700 = 15000 Pkt und 8700 = 20000 Pkt. Nur mal so als Beispiel.


----------



## Firefox83 (25. November 2020)

Gohrbi schrieb:


> Den Wechsel wirst du kaum merken. Ich habe auch so gewechselt aber ein knappes Jahr später weiter zum 8700k.
> Den Sprung hat man gemerkt. Wenn du sowieso das Board mit wechseln musst, dann würde ich den 6700 weglassen.
> Wie sagt man? Außer Spesen nichts gewesen.
> Den Kühler könntest du übernehmen.
> ...


Danke dir für deine Antwort!

Gemäss FireStrike wäre also der jeweilige CPU Leistungssprung um die 30% (3770->6700>8700), was ja auf dem Papier nicht nach wenig aussieht. Gemäss folgendem YT Video  



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zA_2kmVH9IQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 stemmt ein 6700 rund 15-20% mehr FPS als ein 3770. Ob man in allen Spielen von so einem Leistungsprung ausgehen kann? Vermute aber eher Nein, vielleicht <10%?

Nun Ja, da ich vermutlich die CPU mit dem Mainboard gratis bekommen, werde ich wohl nichts zu verlieren haben, ausser die Spesen für zwei DDR4 Riegel und die geopferte Freizeit fürs Schrauben und neu aufsetzen. Schlechtwetter Programm. Im Gegenzug kann ich ja den 3770 verkaufen und die Kosten decken.


----------



## Gohrbi (25. November 2020)

... mußt du entscheiden. Es sind auch nicht alle Games gleich. Bei den Benchmarks ebenso.

... schau mal hier, bei FS Extreme sieht es schon ganz anders aus. Da liegen beide fast nebeneinander. Bei FS ultra weit auseinander.



			https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/threads/pcghx-hwbot-ranking-3dmark-2013.259341/
		


... was hast du für eine GPU dazu?


----------



## Firefox83 (25. November 2020)

eine GTX1060 6GB


----------



## Zocker_Boy (2. Dezember 2020)

Wenn die jetzige Kiste gut läuft bzw. für deine Spiele noch ausreichend ist, würde ich mir den Aufwand sparen und eher in ne neue GPU investieren, schon eine (gebrauchte) RTX 2070 holt da wesentlich mehr raus. Bei der 1060er bringt der Wechsel auf die andere CPU nicht wirklich was. Und DDR4 RAM ist ja auch schon bald wieder ein Auslaufmodell.


----------



## cordonbleu (2. Dezember 2020)

Also für umsonst würde ich den 6700 mit Board klar nehmen und meinen 3770 samt Board und Ram verkaufen. Von dem Erlös kaufst du ein DDR4 Ramkit und hast sicher noch Geld übrig, um evtl. in eine stärkere GPU zu investieren. Gerade bei den aktuell wirklich günstigen Rampreisen ist das ein äußerst preiswertes Upgrade.


----------



## Firefox83 (4. Dezember 2020)

Danke für eure Antworten!

Jup, Brett und Prozzi wären sozusagen "Gratis". Einzig die DDR4 Speicherriegel müsste ich mir noch dazu kaufen. Aber ist richtig, ich kann ja dann meine alte CPU verkaufen und so den Ramkit querfinanzieren. Hauptsache eine Nullnummer in den Ausgaben und die Schrauberarbeiten kann ich dann bei einem langweiligen Regentag durchziehen. Hoffe einfach, Windows will nicht neuinstalliert werden.

Ich kann aber die mögliche Mehrleistung durch den i7-6700 nicht richtig einschätzen. Irgendwie je nach Anwendung oder Spiel zwischen 2-20%. Naja, ich komme mit der heutigen Leistung des I7-3770's grundsätzlich noch gut zurecht und wollte langsam aber sicher mal auf die jetzige neue CPU und GPU Generation upgraden, aber die schlechte Lieferbarkeit und die hohen Preise machen mir einen Strich durch die Rechnung. Mit dem I7-6700 in meinem Besitz würde ich dann das gewünschte Upgrade mal vor mich herschieben. Ich spiele hauptsächlich alte Spiele bzw. meine pile of shame ist so lange, dass ich die nächsten 20 Jahren keinen stärkeren PC brauche. Aber auch ich neige gerne mal zum Gear Acquistion Syndrome und es würde auch nichts dagegen sprechen die alten Spiele auf einem 4K Monitor in voller Glanz zu geniessen, wenn ihr versteht was ich meine


----------

